# Singapore Hotels



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

Just in case you're thinking of visiting there...http://weburbanist.com/2011/04/18/singularly-singapore-13-hip-chic-relaxing-hotels/


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 11, 2013)

Pretty much out-there, but I do like the Capella and the Raffles - the rest of them give me a headache!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 11, 2013)

Call me old fashioned but yes, think I'd get more of a buzz out of staying at Raffles if only for it's historic context.  Whatever happened to the good old romantic, exotic Oriental Singapore of the Raj era?   siiiiigh.


----------



## OniaYover (Dec 19, 2013)

The infinity pool in Singapore is just so amazing!  The view is SPECTACULAR, especially at night.  If you're staying at the Marina Bay Sands, I would highly recommend it (not to mention the casino in this hotel is one of the best in Singapore)!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 20, 2013)




----------

